# Latest book you've read



## TudorMihai (Feb 20, 2013)

Which is the latest book you've read? I recently finished Dan Brown's latest novel, Inferno. Great mystery/thriller novel, as one would expect from Brown. And I'm happy that the main character of the novel is Robert Langdon, one of my favorite novel characters.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Patrick Rothfuss, The Name of the Wind. It's supposedly the beginning of a Tolkien inspired trilogy, but reads more like some kind of Twilight debacle to me. There is no gunpowder and no internal combustion engines,but otherwise indistinguishable from modern middle America with a touch of magic and a lot of teen angst. Disappointing.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I went through the second volume of Mencken's six prejudices: the fourth, fifth and sixth series. Earlier I felt it necessary to take a break from his rather truculent style, but I could now finish it without any difficulty. He was funny, certainly, and frequently insightful; too bad he was so mean, and an unrefined political thinker.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2013)

There is already a thread for this topic that is regularly posted in. http://www.talkclassical.com/5002-what-books-you-currently-104.html


----------

